# Bottle Question



## jbullard1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am getting bottles rounded up to start bottling my first batches.
A friend gave me 20 of these Jack Daniels Single Barrel Whiskey, they have cork stoppers that I will replace with new ones and hold 750ml
Are these worth cleaning up or should I get wine bottles?


----------



## Wine4Me (Mar 3, 2009)

I have used similar whiskey bottles that seem to have worked fine. But then I have not had them for a year yet..

Now to hear what the experts say?


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 3, 2009)

I've never seen them used, but the bottle shape would be of no concern. My only reservation, having never really looked closely at the neck of a JD bottle, is whether or not the neck is the right size and strength for a cork. If it is, then I can't imagine a reason not to. On the plus-side, they won't roll around when you lay them on their side. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2009)

If you dont ues them i would gladly take them off your hands and pay the shipping.


----------



## shoes (Mar 3, 2009)

Wade E said:


> If you dont ues them i would gladly take them off your hands and pay the shipping.


damn it Wade, you beat me to it! those are cool bottles no matter what!
fwiw/ i'd use them to do wine, course, wine dont last long here!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2009)

I will be making whiskey so it will fit right in!


----------



## jbullard1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I bottled 2 of my gallon batches this morning
On the left is a Pear and right is a Cranberry/Apple 
My wife wants to save the pretty JD bottles for special occasions and gifts


----------



## cpfan (Mar 4, 2009)

jbullard:

The wine looks great, but any reason why the corks aren't all the way in?

Steve


----------



## jbullard1 (Mar 4, 2009)

cpfan said:


> jbullard:
> 
> The wine looks great, but any reason why the corks aren't all the way in?
> 
> Steve



They are now


----------

